# Chapman MFA Directing Applicants 2021



## Chris W (Nov 27, 2020)

Didn't see a Chapman TV Directing thread yet so thought I'd create one.

Deadline is December 1st!

How many of you have turned it in? When do you plan on turning it in if you haven't?

I highly recommend not waiting to the last moment btw as one year technical difficulties caused someone to miss the deadline. 😬

Good luck everyone!


----------



## cgold (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi everyone! I submitted my application to Chapman, and I’m wondering if anyone knows if there are interviews? If not, do you know when decisions are sent out?


----------



## autumn (Jan 5, 2021)

i'm applying to the tv writing and production at chapman, but i saw your post and i knew where the info was on here!
i think this is up to date, but this is from another post on here with all the other chapman stats.

Chapman - Directing

*FilmSchool.org Chapman Acceptance Rate:* 52% (20 out of 38 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.05
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *January 15
*Earliest Interview Date: *February 8
*Earliest Decision Date: *February 27


----------



## cgold (Jan 6, 2021)

Thank you!!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 8, 2021)

autumn said:


> i'm applying to the tv writing and production at chapman, but i saw your post and i knew where the info was on here!
> i think this is up to date, but this is from another post on here with all the other chapman stats.
> 
> Chapman - Directing
> ...


Yes. The application database holds all the info. Be sure to add yours if you haven't already.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				

















 Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more... (2020 stats)


					People often ask "What is the minimum GPA for USC film school?" Or "What is the acceptance rate of NYU film school?"

The problem is that Film Schools are often very tight lipped and secret about their acceptance rates and the minimum GPAs that they accept. However thanks to the over 3,200...
				


Chris W
Dec 15, 2018
Comments: 26
Category: Applying to Film School


----------



## liz_ard_ (Jan 29, 2021)

Anyone heard anything from Chapman yet?


----------



## cgold (Jan 29, 2021)

liz_ard_ said:


> Anyone heard anything from Chapman yet?


Not yet! I saw that the writing and producing thread had some interviews on here.

I have a friend that applied two years ago and she got in without an interview!


----------



## liz_ard_ (Jan 29, 2021)

cgold said:


> Not yet! I saw that the writing and producing thread had some interviews on here.
> 
> I have a friend that applied two years ago and she got in without an interview!


Oh awesome, good to know!


----------



## Amolak (Jan 29, 2021)

Guess! I'm planning to apply this year... Would be really greatful if some could guide me through the process...


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Jan 29, 2021)

liz_ard_ said:


> Anyone heard anything from Chapman yet?


The production department doesn't usually do interviews if that helps


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Jan 29, 2021)

liz_ard_ said:


> Anyone heard anything from Chapman yet?


The production department doesn't usually do interviews if that helps


----------



## jumshua (Feb 4, 2021)

I just got an interview request! Not sure if this is necessarily good or bad news now knowing that they don't usually do interviews, but fingers crossed!


----------



## liz_ard_ (Feb 4, 2021)

jumshua said:


> I just got an interview request! Not sure if this is necessarily good or bad news now knowing that they don't usually do interviews, but fingers crossed!


Me too! I don't know if that info is accurate...looking back at last year it seems that candidates were interviewed. Congrats/good luck!


----------



## rainydays (Feb 4, 2021)

I just got an interview request too! I didn't even know they did them actually haha. Does anyone know if they give everyone interviews, and if interviews are a good or bad sign? I'm really shocked right because I applied with no film experience lol.


----------



## catmom (Feb 4, 2021)

I got an interview request too!


----------



## catmom (Feb 4, 2021)

It looks like in the last two years on here people who interviewed got in and those who were rejected didn't interview.


----------



## Reelgurltx (Feb 4, 2021)

jumshua said:


> I just got an interview request! Not sure if this is necessarily good or bad news now knowing that they don't usually do interviews, but fingers crossed!


I got one, too! Did you apply for Directing?


----------



## jumshua (Feb 4, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Reelgurltx (Feb 4, 2021)

Good luck!!!! I wonder how many interviews there are! Did you attend the zoom last night?


----------



## Deleted member 25676 (Feb 4, 2021)

Reelgurltx said:


> Good luck!!!! I wonder how many interviews there are! Did you attend the zoom last night?


wait what zoom?......


----------



## Reelgurltx (Feb 4, 2021)

calliegovaars said:


> wait what zoom?......


Hmm...I got invited to a master class last night, too. Just curious, did you get an interview?


----------



## Deleted member 25676 (Feb 4, 2021)

Reelgurltx said:


> Hmm...I got invited to a master class last night, too. Just curious, did you get an interview?


thats weird and no I did not yet but they are on a rolling basis so im not worried until like February 20th then I know forsure then I didn't but today Im pretty sure was the first day for directing


----------



## Reelgurltx (Feb 4, 2021)

calliegovaars said:


> thats weird and no I did not yet but they are on a rolling basis so im not worried until like February 20th then I know forsure then I didn't but today Im pretty sure was the first day for directing


Yes, definitely don’t worry! It’s very early. I wouldn’t worry till mid-March, tbh I was surprised to hear something so soon.


----------



## jumshua (Feb 4, 2021)

Reelgurltx said:


> Good luck!!!! I wonder how many interviews there are! Did you attend the zoom last night?


Didn't have a chance to attend the zoom, looked interesting


----------



## nicolenic0le (Feb 4, 2021)

I haven't been getting any emails from Chapman...Not even like "spam" ones relating to other things.. should I be worried HAHAHA


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 4, 2021)

nicolenic0le said:


> I haven't been getting any emails from Chapman...Not even like "spam" ones relating to other things.. should I be worried HAHAHA


Hahah same. Gosh this waiting period is the WORST!


----------



## Reelgurltx (Feb 5, 2021)

jumshua said:


> Didn't have a chance to attend the zoom, looked interesting


Aw that’s too bad  it was really great, super inspiring.


----------



## Reelgurltx (Feb 5, 2021)

nicolenic0le said:


> I haven't been getting any emails from Chapman...Not even like "spam" ones relating to other things.. should I be worried HAHAHA


Nope don’t worry yet. It’s really early. And I didn’t get any spam emails at all from them, so you haven’t missed any 😂 good luck! Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 9, 2021)

Anyone received any interview invitation the past couple of days?


----------



## Eshank Modi (Feb 10, 2021)

Haven’t received an interview notification yet, should I be worried?


----------



## Reelgurltx (Feb 11, 2021)

Has anyone else had their interview yet? That was intense! Seems like it went well but I’m so glad it’s over lol


----------



## Chris W (Feb 11, 2021)

Reelgurltx said:


> That was intense!


How was it intense?


----------



## Reelgurltx (Feb 11, 2021)

Chris W said:


> How was it intense?


Just having three people interview me at the same time. Plus on zoom it’s like so up close and personal and I was really nervous before it started. BUT! I really feel like it went well and it was conversational and not awkward. The questions weren’t hard and they were all really nice. Just being interviewed by 3 at once is a lot.


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 11, 2021)

Reelgurltx said:


> Just having three people interview me at the same time. Plus on zoom it’s like so up close and personal and I was really nervous before it started. BUT! I really feel like it went well and it was conversational and not awkward. The questions weren’t hard and they were all really nice. Just being interviewed by 3 at once is a lot.


I am glad to hear it went well! Congrats! Just wondering when you received the interview invitation.


----------



## Reelgurltx (Feb 11, 2021)

Thanks! It was Feb 4. They said decisions wouldn’t be till the end of March so I’m sure more interview invites will come out.


----------



## liz_ard_ (Feb 12, 2021)

Reelgurltx said:


> The questions weren’t hard and they were all really nice. Just being interviewed by 3 at once is a lot.


That's awesome, sounds like it went well! Would you be willing to share some of what you discussed and/or what faculty members you spoke with?


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 16, 2021)

Anyone received anything today?


----------



## Reelgurltx (Feb 16, 2021)

liz_ard_ said:


> That's awesome, sounds like it went well! Would you be willing to share some of what you discussed and/or what faculty members you spoke with?


It was mostly just about my films/application materials and goals and they answered my questions. I had a lot. It was super casual and personal - not like an “interview” so much as a conversation. That’s why it’s a little harder to read! I got some great compliments on my storytelling though so even if I don’t get in, it’s encouraging feedback from film professors/industry professionals! They did say decisions will probably be end of March so I’m betting there is another round of interviews after this one. Don’t give up hope if you haven’t heard anything yet


----------



## kkkkkkkkk12138 (Feb 18, 2021)

I feel like there aren't many directing people heard from Chapman since Feb.4-6th.  I wonder what's going on with the school.


----------



## Reelgurltx (Feb 18, 2021)

I think they are doing the first round of interviews now. Besides that, no clue!


----------



## liz_ard_ (Feb 18, 2021)

Reelgurltx said:


> It was mostly just about my films/application materials and goals and they answered my questions. I had a lot. It was super casual and personal - not like an “interview” so much as a conversation. That’s why it’s a little harder to read! I got some great compliments on my storytelling though so even if I don’t get in, it’s encouraging feedback from film professors/industry professionals! They did say decisions will probably be end of March so I’m betting there is another round of interviews after this one. Don’t give up hope if you haven’t heard anything yet


Sounds really positive! Thanks for sharing  Looking forward to mine next week!


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 22, 2021)

Any news today?


----------



## trg (Feb 22, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> Any news today?


No, still waiting. 😭


----------



## liz_ard_ (Feb 24, 2021)

Mostly doing this for future applicants (or me again next year lol), BUT just had my interview with Michael Kowalski and Pavel Jech, both of whom were so frickin nice. We talked about why Chapman, recent films that felt like the kinds of projects I want to make, collaboration amongst students in the Production department, a bit about my Thesis Film Essay, pretty in depth about one of the films I submitted, and where else I'd applied. I asked questions throughout, it was very conversational and positive. 
They said decisions would start going out mid March for about a two week window. Best of luck everyone 🤩


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 24, 2021)

liz_ard_ said:


> Mostly doing this for future applicants (or me again next year lol), BUT just had my interview with Michael Kowalski and Pavel Jech, both of whom were so frickin nice. We talked about why Chapman, recent films that felt like the kinds of projects I want to make, collaboration amongst students in the Production department, a bit about my Thesis Film Essay, pretty in depth about one of the films I submitted, and where else I'd applied. I asked questions throughout, it was very conversational and positive.
> They said decisions would start going out mid March for about a two week window. Best of luck everyone 🤩


omg congrats! did you, by any chance, ask whether they will still be sending out interview invites?


----------



## Husan (Feb 24, 2021)

liz_ard_ said:


> Mostly doing this for future applicants (or me again next year lol), BUT just had my interview with Michael Kowalski and Pavel Jech, both of whom were so frickin nice. We talked about why Chapman, recent films that felt like the kinds of projects I want to make, collaboration amongst students in the Production department, a bit about my Thesis Film Essay, pretty in depth about one of the films I submitted, and where else I'd applied. I asked questions throughout, it was very conversational and positive.
> They said decisions would start going out mid March for about a two week window. Best of luck everyone 🤩


May I ask the specific question about collaboration? What question it is? it seems difficult.Thank you so much


----------



## liz_ard_ (Feb 25, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> omg congrats! did you, by any chance, ask whether they will still be sending out interview invites?


I didn't, my guess is they're mostly finished (they sent a link to a calendar with available dates to schedule the interview and I chose one on the later side). But I may be totally wrong! There could be another cycle of interviews before mid-March.


----------



## liz_ard_ (Feb 25, 2021)

Husan said:


> May I ask the specific question about collaboration? What question it is? it seems difficult.Thank you so much


I asked about how students in the screenwriting program are paired with directors for some of their early projects, and I was very curious about opportunities to work with the TV writing and producing program as well. The amount of collaboration involved in the Directing program is a big part of why it's one of my top choices, and I made that clear. Hope that helps!


----------



## Husan (Feb 25, 2021)

liz_ard_ said:


> I asked about how students in the screenwriting program are paired with directors for some of their early projects, and I was very curious about opportunities to work with the TV writing and producing program as well. The amount of collaboration involved in the Directing program is a big part of why it's one of my top choices, and I made that clear. Hope that helps!


Thank you so much！And I am sorry，what the more in-depth questions they ask about submitted film？ In fact，I never studied film before，and so nervous I cant anwer their quetion at all.


----------



## liz_ard_ (Feb 25, 2021)

Husan said:


> Thank you so much！And I am sorry，what the more in-depth questions they ask about submitted film？ In fact，I never studied film before，and so nervous I cant anwer their quetion at all.


Yeah, they just asked me to tell them a bit about the conception of the idea and we went on to discuss the themes, some of the choices I made to achieve the tone, what some of the reference points were, etc. 
I think if you are passionate about your project and know what you were trying to say with it, that will come through when you speak. So I wouldn't stress about it! You got this!


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 25, 2021)

liz_ard_ said:


> I didn't, my guess is they're mostly finished (they sent a link to a calendar with available dates to schedule the interview and I chose one on the later side). But I may be totally wrong! There could be another cycle of interviews before mid-March.


I see I see. Thank you.


----------



## Eshank Modi (Feb 26, 2021)

Hey, I just mailed the admissions department about the decisions and they told me that they will be out somewhere in mid March. Although, I haven’t really received an interview notification. Should I be worried about it? Most of the people here have already been interviewed here


----------



## yd_new (Mar 2, 2021)

Same, I haven’t heard back from Chapman at all. It seems like the interview request were sent out from reading the comments here.


----------



## Vicky H (Mar 4, 2021)

I received an invitation of the event, introducing the school and program. but my friend who also applied Chapman didn't receive it.  DOes it mean anything?


----------



## Lu Li (Mar 4, 2021)

Will Chapman send offer without an interview?


----------



## Vicky H (Mar 4, 2021)

Lu Li said:


> Will Chapman send offer without an interview?


I believe so


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Mar 4, 2021)

Vicky H said:


> I received an invitation of the event, introducing the school and program. but my friend who also applied Chapman didn't receive it.  DOes it mean anything?


Congrats! When did you receive this invite?


----------



## Vicky H (Mar 4, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> Congrats! When did you receive this invite?


I received it on Mar. 2nd, and I'm not sure whether it means anything... cuz I haven't received any invitation of the interview


----------



## Reelgurltx (Mar 4, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> Congrats! When did you


Sorry! Responded to wrong post 🙈


----------



## Reelgurltx (Mar 4, 2021)

Vicky H said:


> I received it on Mar. 2nd, and I'm not sure whether it means anything... cuz I haven't received any invitation of the interview


Curious, what event??


----------



## Vicky H (Mar 4, 2021)

Reelgurltx said:


> Curious, what event??


It's called DODGE COLLEGE INFO SESSIONS & VIRTUAL TOURS. 
there are different times lots in March. I registered this event already.


----------



## Reelgurltx (Mar 4, 2021)

Vicky H said:


> It's called DODGE COLLEGE INFO SESSIONS & VIRTUAL TOURS.
> there are different times lots in March. I registered this event already.


Interesting. When did you apply? I received that invite a few days after I applied, back in December. If you weren’t invited then, it could mean something? It’s really hard to say. As usual, I wish there was more transparency in this process. I also understand why there isn’t.


----------



## Vicky H (Mar 4, 2021)

Reelgurltx said:


> Interesting. When did you apply? I received that invite a few days after I applied, back in December. If you weren’t invited then, it could mean something? It’s really hard to say. As usual, I wish there was more transparency in this process. I also understand why there isn’t.


 I actually received the same email a few days after I applied also. but I missed that one. then i got this one in March. what confused me is that my friend also applied but he didnt receive this one. But he did receive one in December. 
I heard that Chapman does not give interviews for all the accepted applicants, so I personally consider any activity could be a sign.
I am so nervous


----------



## Reelgurltx (Mar 4, 2021)

Vicky H said:


> I actually received the same email a few days after I applied also. but I missed that one. then i got this one in March. what confused me is that my friend also applied but he didnt receive this one. But he did receive one in December.
> I heard that Chapman does not give interviews for all the accepted applicants, so I personally consider any activity could be a sign.
> I am so nervous


Is this your top choice? I’m super nervous, too! I did have an interview a few weeks back and sent thank you emails but didn’t receive acknowledgments for them so of course I feel like it means they hated me lol


----------



## Vicky H (Mar 4, 2021)

Reelgurltx said:


> Is this your top choice? I’m super nervous, too! I did have an interview a few weeks back and sent thank you emails but didn’t receive acknowledgments for them so of course I feel like it means they hated me lol


don't panic. they may not reply to all the emails because of the high volume of applications. 
my dream school was nyu and usc, but so far Chapman seems to be my top choice if I still have a chance. lol


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Mar 4, 2021)

Vicky H said:


> I received it on Mar. 2nd, and I'm not sure whether it means anything... cuz I haven't received any invitation of the interview


Oh gosh I misread and thought it was an interview request....
But regarding the event, I didn't receive anything...


----------



## Vicky H (Mar 4, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> Thank you thank you. Does it mean they are still sending out invites? I know they sent out a few back in February?


Not sure. Fingers crossed for us


----------



## angelah (Mar 4, 2021)

Vicky H said:


> Not sure. Fingers crossed for us


is this new one worded exactly the same as the one in December? 🤨


----------



## Vicky H (Mar 4, 2021)

angelah said:


> is this new one worded exactly the same as the one in December? 🤨


It is exactly the same


----------



## catmom (Mar 10, 2021)

Has anyone heard something yet? It looks like last year there were admissions responses on March 12th/13th, so hopefully we'll hear back soon!!


----------



## Reelgurltx (Mar 10, 2021)

catmom said:


> Has anyone heard something yet? It looks like last year there were admissions responses on March 12th/13th, so hopefully we'll hear back soon!!


Not yet but I hope it’s soon!! I will say these master classes have been incredible. Well worth the application fee, even if I get rejected! 😂  when was your interview? Mine was 2/11...


----------



## catmom (Mar 10, 2021)

Reelgurltx said:


> Not yet but I hope it’s soon!! I will say these master classes have been incredible. Well worth the application fee, even if I get rejected! 😂  when was your interview? Mine was 2/11...


Right?! Mine was also on 2/11, I had Gil and Christine and it was so positive! How was yours? Did you have the same people?


----------



## Reelgurltx (Mar 10, 2021)

catmom said:


> Right?! Mine was also on 2/11, I had Gil and Christine and it was so positive! How was yours? Did you have the same people?


I had Andy, Christine and James Dutcher. I loved them all. And yes, super positive and I was so impressed with how well they knew my application! It didn’t feel like an interview and took a while to process what happened.


----------



## Reelgurltx (Mar 10, 2021)

catmom said:


> Right?! Mine was also on 2/11, I had Gil and Christine and it was so positive! How was yours? Did you have the same people?


Did you attend tonight’s?


----------



## catmom (Mar 10, 2021)

Reelgurltx said:


> Did you attend tonight’s?


I missed tonight's!


----------



## liz_ard_ (Mar 15, 2021)

Just accepted!!! Holy sh*t


----------



## rainydays (Mar 15, 2021)

I got in!!!


----------



## ljz2003 (Mar 15, 2021)

WOOOO congrats!! Did you get an email or a phone call?


----------



## liz_ard_ (Mar 15, 2021)

ljz2003 said:


> WOOOO congrats!! Did you get an email or a phone call?


Email to check the portal


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2021)

liz_ard_ said:


> Just accepted!!! Holy sh*t





rainydays said:


> I got in!!!


Congrats!!! That is so awesome!!!

The link to the gain access to the Chapman private forum is here:



			PRIVATE CLUB - Chapman
		


Be sure to update your Applications with all the decision info and share your portfolios or application materials on them if you're willing.

Also be sure to update or add your Applications of you got Waitlisted or rejected as that'll seriously help us figure out how many people from the Waitlist get admitted.

There's also new fields for age, county, film experience, and Scholarship awarded that will be very helpful to future applicants.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




The more info people can add the more info we have for each program to better help people.


----------



## yd_new (Mar 15, 2021)

I didn’t see any email from them yet hopefully soon


----------



## cj831 (Mar 15, 2021)

I got In!!!


----------



## catmom (Mar 15, 2021)

Are acceptances coming at different times or were they all sent out at once?


----------



## Reelgurltx (Mar 15, 2021)

liz_ard_ said:


> Just accepted!!! Holy sh*t


I’m in too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liz_ard_ (Mar 15, 2021)

Reelgurltx said:


> I’m in too!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats!! I saw you got accepted for Creative Writing too. (So funny, I also applied to a bunch of CW programs, just not Chapman). Curious if you've decided which offer you'll accept??


----------



## Reelgurltx (Mar 15, 2021)

liz_ard_ said:


> Congrats!! I saw you got accepted for Creative Writing too. (So funny, I also applied to a bunch of CW programs, just not Chapman). Curious if you've decided which offer you'll accept??


I can’t imagine not accepting this one from Dodge, but the CW program at Chapman is incredible, too. Will you accept? I can’t wait to meet everyone!


----------



## liz_ard_ (Mar 15, 2021)

Reelgurltx said:


> I can’t imagine not accepting this one from Dodge, but the CW program at Chapman is incredible, too. Will you accept? I can’t wait to meet everyone!


It's seeming super likely, I just get such great vibes from Chapman and can really see myself there!


----------



## Reelgurltx (Mar 15, 2021)

liz_ard_ said:


> It's seeming super likely, I just get such great vibes from Chapman and can really see myself there!


Yay! And yes. I really have loved everything I’ve seen from there and event I’ve attended, etc. Do you have other offers?


----------



## liz_ard_ (Mar 15, 2021)

Reelgurltx said:


> Yay! And yes. I really have loved everything I’ve seen from there and event I’ve attended, etc. Do you have other offers?


Waitlisted at AFI and in for CW at The New School with 50% tuition, but neither program really is calling my name


----------



## Reelgurltx (Mar 15, 2021)

liz_ard_ said:


> Waitlisted at AFI and in for CW at The New School with 50% tuition, but neither program really is calling my name


I hope to see you at Chapman!


----------



## liz_ard_ (Mar 15, 2021)

Reelgurltx said:


> I hope to see you at Chapman!


Yes, you too!


----------



## catmom (Mar 15, 2021)

Waitlisted, this one's a little hard to swallow because my interview was really positive and Gil and Christine had me thinking I was getting in.


----------



## yd_new (Mar 15, 2021)

I got rejected :/ now all my hopes is for LMU to take me out of the waitlist


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Mar 15, 2021)

yd_new said:


> I got rejected :/ now all my hopes is for LMU to take me out of the waitlist


Me too


----------



## cgold (Mar 15, 2021)

Just got my rejection! Oh whale 🐳


----------



## jumshua (Mar 15, 2021)

catmom said:


> Waitlisted, this one's a little hard to swallow because my interview was really positive and Gil and Christine had me thinking I was getting in.


Also waitlisted, hopefully chances are decent we get in


----------



## catmom (Mar 15, 2021)

jumshua said:


> Also waitlisted, hopefully chances are decent we get in


I hope so too!


----------



## cj831 (Mar 16, 2021)

Did anyone receive scholarship information?


----------



## Reelgurltx (Mar 16, 2021)

cj831 said:


> Did anyone receive scholarship information?


Yes, I got a scholarship notification with my acceptance letter.


----------



## Reelgurltx (Mar 22, 2021)

liz_ard_ said:


> Congrats!! I saw you got accepted for Creative Writing too. (So funny, I also applied to a bunch of CW programs, just not Chapman). Curious if you've decided which offer you'll accept??


Sorry! I just saw this question. Definitely Dodge! With my fellowship the CW program isn’t much cheaper. I’m still waiting for BU for CW, but honestly, at this point I can’t imagine turning this down. Have you decided where you’re going yet?


----------



## liz_ard_ (Mar 22, 2021)

Reelgurltx said:


> Sorry! I just saw this question. Definitely Dodge! With my fellowship the CW program isn’t much cheaper. I’m still waiting for BU for CW, but honestly, at this point I can’t imagine turning this down. Have you decided where you’re going yet?


I think I'm going to Dodge !!! Feel free to message me, I'd love to talk to someone about moving and all that 🥳


----------



## Reelgurltx (Mar 22, 2021)

liz_ard_ said:


> I think I'm going to Dodge !!! Feel free to message me, I'd love to talk to someone about moving and all that 🥳


Will do!!


----------



## harrietb (Mar 30, 2021)

Hey guys!! I'm going to start a Chapman MFA Facebook page (For all people under the film MFA umbrella)!! if you're interested in being a part of the group join Chapman Off housing and comment on my post! (It's an easy post to spot, I mention that I'm going into screenwriting and a bunch of people commented their programs) So excited to meet you all!! 😁😁😁





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Reelgurltx (Mar 30, 2021)

harrietb said:


> Hey guys!! I'm going to start a Chapman MFA Facebook page (For all people under the film MFA umbrella)!! if you're interested in being a part of the group join Chapman Off housing and comment on my post! (It's an easy post to spot, I mention that I'm going into screenwriting and a bunch of people commented their programs) So excited to meet you all!! 😁😁😁
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m on the thread! Thank you for doing this


----------



## ChristianChexmix (Apr 2, 2021)

liz_ard_ said:


> Me too! I don't know if that info is accurate...looking back at last year it seems that candidates were interviewed. Congrats/good luck!


I also have an interview with them April 5th. Would either of y’all mind letting me know what sort of questions they ask? Assuming your interview is before mine. If yours is after mine I’ll come back here and share what was asked.


----------



## ChristianChexmix (Apr 2, 2021)

Reelgurltx said:


> It was mostly just about my films/application materials and goals and they answered my questions. I had a lot. It was super casual and personal - not like an “interview” so much as a conversation. That’s why it’s a little harder to read! I got some great compliments on my storytelling though so even if I don’t get in, it’s encouraging feedback from film professors/industry professionals! They did say decisions will probably be end of March so I’m betting there is another round of interviews after this one. Don’t give up hope if you haven’t heard anything yet


What questions did you have for them? If you don’t mind sharing.


----------



## ChristianChexmix (Apr 2, 2021)

Reelgurltx said:


> It was mostly just about my films/application materials and goals and they answered my questions. I had a lot. It was super casual and personal - not like an “interview” so much as a conversation. That’s why it’s a little harder to read! I got some great compliments on my storytelling though so even if I don’t get in, it’s encouraging feedback from film professors/industry professionals! They did say decisions will probably be end of March so I’m betting there is another round of interviews after this one. Don’t give up hope if you haven’t heard anything yet


----------



## Chris W (Jun 3, 2021)

Be sure to update your applications on the with as much information as you have as it helps the site calculate a lot of important data for each school. See how the site uses this amazing data in the article below:














 Your Chances of Getting into Film School: Acceptance Rates, GPA Requirements, Waitlist Data, and More...


					You've been wondering how hard it is to get into film school and what your are chances getting into top film programs such as USC. Maybe you’ve heard that their acceptance rate is 2% — but what is it, really? You've been wondering what is the lowest GPA a film program will accept and what is the...
				


Chris W
Jun 3, 2021
Category: Applying to Film School






If you could update your application with all the important notification dates, your final status (accepted, rejected, off waitlist, attending... etc), how much scholarship money was awarded (if any), your undergraduate degree, GPA, test scores etc that would be AWESOME and very helpful to the site's members. If you could update your application with examples of your submitted material that would be even more awesome.

The Acceptance Rates & Data page for each school uses all this data to help future applicants. To see the data for a particular film school, find your school in our film school database and select the Acceptance Rates & Data tab. If there are enough applications in our database, you enjoy access to valuable tips and information.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 7, 2021)

How Chapman is dealing with COVID:














 How COVID-19 Changed Film School From Coast to Coast


					Even in the days before the Delta strain wreaked havoc from coast to coast, we already knew that COVID-19 has altered the film industry — and permanently, some might argue. But it’s not just the method of film production and where films are being released that have changed. Going to film school...
				


Alexa P.
Sep 7, 2021
Category: Life at Film School


----------



## Chris W (Oct 7, 2021)

In case any of you are reapplying.... We're actually interviewing Chapman Admissions the end of October. If you have any questions you'd like to ask them please respond to the thread below:






						Input needed - What would you like to ask the Chapman University's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts Admissions Office?
					

Exciting news: Dodge College of Film and Media Arts has agreed to interview with FilmSchool.org later in October! Take a look at other film schools featured in our Admissions Department Interview series:   How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1) Ask anyone about...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Nov 4, 2021)

Check out our new LONG interview with the Chapman Film School Admissions department:














 How to get into Chapman's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts: Tips from the Department of Admissions (Part 1)


					Rising to number 4 on the Hollywood Reporter's annual rankings of the best U.S. film schools, Dodge College of Film and Media Arts at Chapman University is a hidden gem outside of Hollywood. Notable alumni include the Duffer brothers (Stranger Things), Justin Simien (Dear White People), and...
				


Alexa P.
Nov 4, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## catmom (Nov 4, 2021)

Chris W said:


> Check out our new LONG interview with the Chapman Film School Admissions department:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is going to make me want to reapply isn't it lol


----------



## Chris W (Nov 4, 2021)

catmom said:


> this is going to make me want to reapply isn't it lol


Maybe. Ha. It's a great interview.


----------

